# Finally, Kimber owner



## Han Kimber Solo (Mar 25, 2011)

New Solo, arrived today, still need to clean, lube and break it in. Can't wait.

Jeff


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

Don't lube it too much.. Congrats!


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice, congratulations. Safe shooting.


----------



## Han Kimber Solo (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, just called Kimber about the Solo. They've had it for a month now. It puked the mag out after one or two rounds. Every time. 
They said they're waiting for a redesigned mag catch. That's frustrating, but I don't wan't it back until it's right. So much for finally buying a Kimber. The Customer service guy said "well, it's a completely new design, you know." So...I'm the test department? Don't they usually do that at the factory, before the new model ships? Silly question, I know. Obviously we're the beta testers for their pistols. So why then am I paying for this pistol, instead of them hiring me to do new design testing for them?

Time will tell if they fix it.

Jeff


----------



## Beeban (Nov 8, 2011)

I just got one of updated kimber solo's last week. Last week in October. 2011 we'll see. Haven't shot it yet


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

That sucks dude

I thought the solos would be really cool sucks to hear they have problems


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

This all REALLY p*sses me off... :smt076


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Why is that?


----------



## jdunn41 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hope you have better luck than I've had. Mine has been back to Kimber twice. Sure glad I have other pistols that I can depend on.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

:watching:


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

recoilguy said:


> Why is that?


I've been waiting for nearly a year for mine (I ordered an all stainless). I have never been a fan of Kimber, but I was really hoping this would be different. I will admit I fell in love the first time I saw the Solo in person. I thought we were soul-mates... I was first unhappy about the wait. Not because I had to wait for it, but because the stainless was advertised as available BUT NOT AVAILABLE. Now, I'm glad that they're working out their "kinks", which should have been worked out before the guns left Kimber, but I am tired of false advertisement and waiting on a gun that doesn't seem to work. Sure, Kimber can copy a design and make it undoubtedly pretty than any other, but they can't seem to produce a working model of their own design... which is really not so unique anyway. Gah!


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

jdunn41 said:


> Hope you have better luck than I've had. Mine has been back to Kimber twice. Sure glad I have other pistols that I can depend on.


Unfortunately, I don't think I'll be "depending" on mine much either, once it's here. I'll send it in to get made pretty... and likely use it as a paperweight.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

It will work just fine when it gets to you.........Clean it shoot it and be safe. enjoy the Kimber when it shows up. If it takes this long to get to you it will be for a good reason.










I hope.

RCG


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

recoilguy said:


> It will work just fine when it gets to you.........Clean it shoot it and be safe. enjoy the Kimber when it shows up. If it takes this long to get to you it will be for a good reason.
> 
> I hope.
> 
> RCG


Thanks.


----------

